# EBAY: 50 lbs of computer scrap



## goldmelts

HI all,

Found an auction on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...sacat=See-All-Categories&_naf=1&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

Item number: 180368767122

Want $2000, expects 5 oz of gold.

Good or bad deal? I can't even get to the 1oz content from my calculations.


----------



## Anonymous

If there were a 5 tr oz return the seller would be processing these chips himself or have sent the lot out. Only an assay is going to give a true representation of the material listed for sale.

Currency adjustment 1,999.99 AUD = 1,575.17 USD


----------



## goldmelts

I said I have read some yield to be:

pentium ceramic type: max 1 gram per pound
486 ceramic type: max 3 gram per pound.
memory 10 pounds: max 1.5 grams
Slot processors: max 0.13 gram per pound


Some of his replys to my questions (he gets high yields):

do ur research.
ur figures a very wrong.
out of 1KG fingers i get 8.5grams 999.9 around $400 worth. and that mixed finger. i get up to 14gram on high content fingers from old server boards and the like
them people that give u those fingure must be loosing there gold.
check recycling sites for going rates.
big companies buy fingers for $79US. Why??, do you think they want to loose money. think about it

out of that lot im selling i will get anywhere from 3 to 5.5 oz.

some bloke from US trying to con me to get them for $1500 saying he can only get 1.5 troy oz from my lot. Then why would he pay me going rate and plus loose $350 in shipping.
do your research properly and youl be surprised what youl find.
or do your own measurements when you refine and you will be shocked on what the truth really is.


----------



## goldmelts

Some more from him (can he be really getting yields that high):

never aqua regia on anything fiber as it soaks up your fluids and whatever is in it and you never can get it out once its soaked in. you will get so many people tell you so many diferent bullshit, even me. until you try for urself u wont know what works best. aqua regia should be final process, only when youve already got most base metals out. i use Acid peroxide on just about everything first, never hot either, as it can dillute gold.
i never change my solution, thats the trick, i re-use and re-use and re-use.
if you check you mixes first couple batches will alwasy yield less as some of your golds soaks up in the fibers with some acid. 
when i first started doing it, i use to measure everything id put in, measure my liquid loss, weight loss from everything that went into liquid, weighed every bit in every possible way. in my opinion, thats the only way you will yoursef find the best ways. you can never depend on anyone when it come to this feild. i have spoken to and heard of so much full of shit people in this industry, everyone misleading everyone. until you do it yourself you want know forsure.
check scrap trading sites and youl get some idea on the possibilities. Remember people dont buy to loose money.
When most companies buy anything in any field they want to make at least 30% mark up after all there expenses and over heads. keep thatn in mind too.
its the people that dont know that talk too much shit. the people that know dont say shit


----------



## teabone

I would not pay half of what he is trying to get for that scrap. You would be pushing at the very most, with optimum results 40 grams of gold. You have to figure in all your chemical costs and time. The only winner in this case is the seller, by a long shot.


----------



## goldmelts

ohhh no, the lot didn't sell, I wonder why..

Just so we don't loose the lot contents I will past them below. Does anyone have a guess on how much each sublot yields. I can only come up with 1oz, but am not including the old CPUs/roms plus the fibre cpus in the calculations. Basically just ceramic, ram fingers and slot cpu fingers.

Picture 1 = 3,357grams, (3 Kilos & 357 grams), (7.39 Pounds).
-This lot contains a variety of ceramic Processors ranging from Pentium, Cyrix, AMD, IBM etc. Some of the lids have been removed so you can see the Gold in the centre also.

Picture 2 = 2,130grams, (2 Kilos & 130 grams), (4.69 Pounds).
-This lot contains older 486 type, 386 and some others, they range in brand, some of the lids have been removed as seen in the picture to expose the gold undeneath.

Picture 3 = 138grams, Gold Plate Lids, High Gold content.
-This picture is of a lot of Gold Lid Plates that have been removed from CPUs. They can be put back on with a heat gun or butane flame, if collectors want them back on. i seperate the plates from the CPUs for more efficeint refining of the gold.

Picture 4 = 1,765grams, (1 Kilo & 765 grams), (3.88 Pounds)
-This lot if of Black Fibre Type CPU, Pentium mmx and Celeron. These also have gold on pins, under the black centre and under the metal heat spreader plate as shown in one of the pictures later on.

Picture 5 = 1,200grams, (1 Kilo & 200 grams), (2.64 Pounds)
-This picture is of another lot of black fibre type CPUs. I have Removed some of the metal lids and plastic bottoms to expose the Gold for you to see as well as the pins as usuall..

Picture 6 = 5025grams, (5 Kilos & 25 grams), (11.06 Pounds).
-This picture is of a lot of Slot ! CPUs with the fibre CPU attached with the metal lid with gold under lid and Gold on the Finger Connecters as seen. I have removed the fibre processor from them on the firts row and removed the metal plate so that you can see the some of Gold Content on those too. These are Pentium 2, Celeron & some others.

Picture 7 = 1,340grams, (1 Kilo & 340 grams), (3 Pounds).
-This picture is of a lot similar to the last lot but the fibre cpu doesnt have the metal plate on top and they a smaller, these are mostly Pentium 3.

Picture 8 = 768grams, (1.69 Pounds)
-This picture is of a lot of green and a few brown fibre CPUs. Mostly Pentium 3, AMD & Celeron.

Picture 9 = 600grams (1.32 Pounds).
-This picture is of a lot of a veriety of CPUs. It has the very rare Fibre 486 & 386 CPUs and many other rare CPU. It also includes alot of broken CPUs. high content gold pin connecter etc as seen in the picture.

Picture 10 = 890grams (2 Pounds).
-This picture is of a lot of rare and very old IC & CPU Chips, seen one dating back to 1977, could even be some older, havnet had a good look through them. 

Picture 11 = 5,238grams, (5 kilos & 238 grams), (11.5 Pounds). This lot is included for Australia Buyers Only (unnless international buyer once to pay for extra postage for 2 parcels)
-This picture is of a lot of a range of old vintage ram stick with Gold connector finers and in some chips. These alone are enough to make a couple of thousand dollars on as there are alot of sort ofter Vintage Memory Ram in this lot. These would also be great for resale in smaller lots or gold refining also. there is many hundrem ram sticks.


----------



## leavemealone

I recognize some of those pictures from other auctions.Either those pictures were from auctions that he had listed or they came from other sellers that he bought from......either way,I have seen those before.


----------



## nicknitro

Hello all ,

Time to play the bad Guy. :twisted: 

I guess I have been going about it all wrong from the beginning.


It seems the best way to profit from gold refining is from swindleing people on Ebay, with alloys of gold from poor craftmanship used to improve quantity, while "praising Quality".

Why don't people just market the "burned" results of a rescent post on E-Waste to Ghana, as refined gold.


Sorry probably not the right post to rant this, but I was so shocked by the frontline video recently post I may put further investment ventures toward third-world donations instead of E-scrap purchases, and rely solely on donations.

Good Luck and stay away from Ebay,

Nick


----------



## leavemealone

LMAO :mrgreen: 
I pissed that guy off so bad that he ended up cussing at me.LOL.......I know it was wrong but I just couldn't stop myself.I am sick of people like him making comments on ebay stipulating the merchandise for sale is "Dripping with Gold!".Then the guys that are just starting out shoot the price up past the recovery margin,and the only one that is happy is the idiot that sold it.Well according to him I am in the U.S. and he is in Oz so maybe that explains it.
Johnny


----------



## Oz

Hold on there leavemealone, I happen to like the land of Oz. 

I am simply astounded you busted on my country like that! Big smile.


----------



## goldmelts

leavemealone, so you're the "some bloke from US trying to con me" guy. LOL, He is trying to con us all!!

I saw he had a big ego, and was exaggerating the yeild, so I offered him few hundred, and boy did he blow his stack. He said I will only sell you 10 CPU's for a few hundred. I told him that if it was worth that much I will sell him 10 Pentium Pro's for $200, of course he did not want them.


----------

